# BoneMonkey's Avatar 2.0 !



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

My prototype new bonemonkey avatar now with 100% more bone

Outline





Color 





Face template


----------



## mat88 (Jan 16, 2008)

It looks really cool


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Great outline. Looks good so far.


----------



## arctic_flame (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice.

Hair is Cloud-esque.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

i dont like the pants colors .....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(BoneMonkey @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> i dont like the pants colors .....



I think it will work. It will match your sig when it's all done.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

what do you think of these colors ?







also the sig is going to go too


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

No don't get rid of the sig! It's one of the best sigs on this forum. I love it! :'(


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 16, 2008)

It's good, but where's the bacon?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






QUOTE(Ace Gunman @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> No don't get rid of the sig! It's one of the best sigs on this forum. I love it! :'(



Says the guy with the gunshot sig.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I didn't even notice that until like a couple weeks ago.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

what do you think ?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

animated  what do you guys think?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it, but it's missing something. Could you make a variant where the brown hair is white?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

what do you think?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

I won't be able to tell for sure until you shrink it down like this one:


----------



## Linkiboy (Jan 16, 2008)

I guess this is why they call him Bonemonkey rofl xD

You need to keep the same mask, or at least the same eyes. Please?


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Jan 15 2008 said:


> I guess this is why they call him Bonemonkey rofl xD
> 
> You need to keep the same mask, or at least the same eyes. Please?



I prefer the new mask, myself.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

ok


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Hm, now to compare...

UPDATE: They're fairly equal, but the white is more reminiscent of your classic avatar. Also, I figured out what it's missing, you need to add a tail.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

crap i need a tail


----------



## wiithepeople (Jan 16, 2008)

Wow big change huh? I like it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Well spotted Ace, I felt something was missing too, like it seemed too human. A tail completes the masterpiece!


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

what do you think


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Fantastic! The perfect avatar for you, and it matches your sig (never change your sig! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

blah i dont like it lol


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

What don't you like about it?


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

the whole thing lol 

i dont know ....


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

Just go for it, it's awesome.


----------



## bluebright (Jan 16, 2008)

its great. I think you should out line the bottom of the mask though.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

nope not going to use it im going to have to start all over


----------



## Ace Gunman (Jan 16, 2008)

QUOTE(bluebright @ Jan 16 2008 said:


> its great. I think you should out line the bottom of the mask though.



Do that, and also put a thicker outline around the tail and bacon. Try that, show us, and see if you still don't like it.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Jan 16, 2008)

no no im not going to im done until i get some sort of super brilliant idea


----------



## Fiddy101 (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it but instead of sticking his tongue out maybe you should let him do the same blinking as you're current one ?


----------

